# Best, I mean cleanest and most reliable to shoot, 22lr ammo



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been shooting some CCI standard velocity, CCI mini mag, Federal, Aguilla and Remington in my Rugar single six pistols. (No more Winchester since in 4 boxes of 333 I had 40% that wouldn't go into the cylinder. They weren't round.) So I'm looking for your experience. What is the cleanest, most reliable and most consistently accurate 22lr currently available?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

CCI, doesn't much matter which flavor of it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

22 Minimags are known to be the most reliable. It's all I ever buy in 22.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Agreed mini mags are the best


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Aguila is some dirty stuff. it fires reliably though.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

Like others here it's CCI MiniMags or CCI Stingers. Stingers are rated at 1640 FPS compared to Mini Mags 1260.

Some folks swear by Lapua but I found it wouldn't cycle correctly in two of my pistols. Laupa high end .22 LR is also 2x the cost of CCI.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

I’ve shot 1000s of Eleys ..
The most accurate & cleanest ever


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Lapua Center X


----------



## BoBo522 (Jun 18, 2021)

CCI MiniMags, CCI Velocitors, and Blazer .22LRs have been the most consistent and reliable for me across multiple firearm types (semiauto rifle, lever rifle, semiauto pistol, revolver). That said, I generally reserve the CCI for my semiautos and shoot cheaper bulk stuff (Federal Automatch or Federal Champion, usually) through the revolvers and lever rifle - the Federal stuff is dirtier and less consistent, but I've only encountered a handful of duds in tens of thousands of rounds fired.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Younguy said:


> I've been shooting some CCI standard velocity, CCI mini mag, Federal, Aguilla and Remington in my Rugar single six pistols. (No more Winchester since in 4 boxes of 333 I had 40% that wouldn't go into the cylinder. They weren't round.) So I'm looking for your experience. What is the cleanest, most reliable and most consistently accurate 22lr currently available?


When I first read your post ... I thought you said "No more Winchester ... since 40% that wouldn't go off ... " but when I looked closely you said they " wouldn't go into the cylinder "...!!! Local Cabela's had a big sale , Winchester , Super X retro packaged box of 222 rounds and I bought two boxes ... When I loaded my Ruger Wrangler it sorta seemed like they didn't want to chamber as easy as my usual load of CCI Stingers or Mini-Mags. One cartridge felt out of round ... like it was oval ?
Thanks for the heads up ... I'm going to make sure every round chambers and if more than one or two doesn't ... I'm complain long and loud to winchester ...
That just isn't right !
Gary


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Younguy said:


> I've been shooting some CCI standard velocity, CCI mini mag, Federal, Aguilla and Remington in my Rugar single six pistols. (No more Winchester since in 4 boxes of 333 I had 40% that wouldn't go into the cylinder. They weren't round.) So I'm looking for your experience. What is the cleanest, most reliable and most consistently accurate 22lr currently available?


There is none. .22LR is what it is. In my experience the rimless unjacketed cartridge is dirty and may be subject to lead fowling, a cartridge designed to shoot from a rifle back in the late 1800's. Just doesn't seem to burn all its powder especially in standard pistols. Just my . 02 cents.


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

For just general recreational shooting, CCI Standard Velocity.


----------



## East Texas Old Coot (3 mo ago)

I have a Walther P22 that has a problem with stovepiping and ejecting straight back instead of to the side when shooting Federal ammo. Do you think the CCI mini mags would solve those problems?


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

East Texas Old Coot said:


> I have a Walther P22 that has a problem with stovepiping and ejecting straight back instead of to the side when shooting Federal ammo. Do you think the CCI mini mags would solve those problems?


I never had any luck with federal ammo I use Cci mini msgs 40gr or 36gr works great on my p22


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

East Texas Old Coot said:


> I have a Walther P22 that has a problem with stovepiping and ejecting straight back instead of to the side when shooting Federal ammo. Do you think the CCI mini mags would solve those problems?


Minimags are usually the best. I'd give them a shot if I were you


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

East Texas Old Coot said:


> I have a Walther P22 that has a problem with stovepiping and ejecting straight back instead of to the side when shooting Federal ammo. Do you think the CCI mini mags would solve those problems?


CCI is widely regarded as top tier ammo. Some argue THE top, but it rates. 
If that doesn't solve what ever is going on it is time to take a hard look at springs, extractors, magazines, and technique.
Good luck.


----------



## East Texas Old Coot (3 mo ago)

LostinTexas said:


> CCI is widely regarded as top tier ammo. Some argue THE top, but it rates.
> If that doesn't solve what ever is going on it is time to take a hard look at springs, extractors, magazines, and technique.
> Good luck.


Thanks. I'm hoping the change in ammo will do the trick. I'll save the Federal for my lever-action .22.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Pretty much what’s already been stated. CCI for what you can find most places. Eley is some of the cleanest I’ve ever used but not easy to find or cheap. SKB was pretty clean stuff too (Pretty sure the old Wolf match .22LR was by SKB or another German manufacturer).


----------

